# US wildlife officials propose limiting snake trade



## News Bot (Jul 24, 2014)

HONOLULU (AP) -- Federal wildlife officials recently proposed strict nationwide limits on importing and shipping boa constrictors and four other snake species in an effort to prevent them from being introduced into the wild....

*Published On:* 24-Jul-14 07:54 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## longqi (Jul 24, 2014)

Bit bloody late
Probably more boas burmese retics and afrocks in USA now than are left in the wild anyway


----------



## Dragon_77 (Jul 24, 2014)

About time the Federal Wildlife Officers started to crack down on importing & exporting of exotic Pythons and Boas, its good to see they are doing what Australia has done for years, and that is not allow anyone to import & export large Pythons & Boas that are not native to the United States of America.


----------

